
Realm Report Q4 2017 – The Rise of Kotlin and Other Mobile Dev Trends - dayanruben
https://realm.io/realm-report/2017-q4/
======
sandGorgon
One cannot but have respect for Kotlin - a language made by a small dev shop
and not backed by any large company wins developer love.

I so wish that Android would adopt Kotlin for Flutter as well. Just FYI,
Kotlin is not tied to the JVM. Kotlin Native is already very viable.

